

The VTech PreComputer 1000 (2007) - shawndumas
http://www.vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/324

======
lawl
Ha, I had a VTech PreComputer 3000, i learned programming on this thing :)

> I don't have the manual for the PreComputer, so I have no idea if it can
> save your programs temporarily in memory

For the VTech 3000 your program was stored in RAM as long as it had power. I
remember because I got angry an my mom once for unplugging it and I lost my
"work".

------
christoph
I had one of these as a child and I largely attribute its easy usability, fun
and portability to where I am today. It was a great low power and robust
device for taking on long journeys in the car, or even down to the beach!

Pretty sure my one also had an expansion slot, though the cartridges were
prohibitively expensive so I never had any.

------
whistlecrackers
Not to be confused with VTEC...

------
BillShakespeare
Cutting edge!!

